# Erbauer table saw



## paulpowell (28 Sep 2013)

Hi guys I am a newbie to your forum  , and forums in general. I hope this is the correct palce to place this post. If not Im sure someone will inform me. I have also posted this in another catagory, Im hoping more people will see it and maybe respond.

I have an erbauer table saw, which has worked fine up untill a few days ago when it started to make a noise. I took it apart and noticed that the splines at the end of the armeture shaft had been stripped. Now I am aware through reading some of the posts, that parts are not available for this saw, however this part appears to look like a pretty standard 10 tooth gear.

I did read on another forum that one member had managed to get his motor for the same saw repaired. I would like to knowe if anyone can suggest a repair company, or at least a place I can buy the part.

Even though this is a low end brand, the saw is in great shape and does a lovley cut, so I am reluctant to throw it, as some posts have suggested. I am the type of person who doent like to be beat, and I am sure this can be repaired.

So please if anyone has any suggestions I would be really greatfull, I hate being without a table saw, everything seems so much hard work without one. 

Many thanks guys


----------



## Hivenhoe (28 Sep 2013)

Assume it's out of 2yr (iirc) warranty? Check your local Screwfix stores for returns, this gear is a weak point but they get returned for other reasons. Had several last yr which I stripped for parts, will check if I have one with a useable gear.


----------



## paulpowell (28 Sep 2013)

Hi thank you so much for replying so quickly. 

Yeah its 3 months out of warranty, a typical storey by all accounts. I will definatly try screwfix, although Im going off them quickly :? 

I didnt even think of other problems with the saw. It would be great to get a spare from somewhere.

I will keep my fingers, toes and anything else crossed hoping there is one out there.

Hivenhoe you have been very helpful, thanks once again.

Paul


----------



## rafezetter (4 Oct 2013)

I can't help but add that part of sales of goods act includes a section on "fit for purpose" for a reasonable length of time, which means if it's not been used daily on a jobsite and mostly home use; then this part failing - especially if it's a known weak part of the item, then you could still argue the case for a return and replacement, or make them go hunting for a new part (or from another returned one) at no cost to you.

In truth, re-sellers warranties are superceded by UK law, and this particular law has a SIX YEAR timeframe, within "normal" wear and tear usage.


----------



## n0legs (14 Oct 2013)

:?:


----------



## MMUK (14 Oct 2013)

Have a look around for another Erbauer or a Parkside (Lidl/Aldi special), they're exactly the same under the skin, made by the same company in Austria. When I say made, I mean assembled, pretty much all the parts are made in PRC.


----------



## MMUK (14 Oct 2013)

rafezetter":qkxbizfa said:


> I can't help but add that part of sales of goods act includes a section on "fit for purpose" for a reasonable length of time, which means if it's not been used daily on a jobsite and mostly home use; then this part failing - especially if it's a known weak part of the item, then you could still argue the case for a return and replacement, or make them go hunting for a new part (or from another returned one) at no cost to you.
> 
> In truth, re-sellers warranties are superceded by UK law, and this particular law has a SIX YEAR timeframe, within "normal" wear and tear usage.




I don't think this will apply in this case. Erbauer is a DIY brand (look in the small print) and a 2 year manufacturer's warranty is pretty much standard now on DIY tools.


----------



## paulpowell (17 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys for all the advice, I am looking into the legal aspect. I plan to call screwfix and put this to them, tomorrow.

Hi n0legs, I cant tell you how greatfull I would be if you have one spare.I have the pic but trying to put it on to the forum has not been that easy for some reason. I am not that good with a computer, but I will keep trying. If you still have the motor spare, it would be on the end of the armeture which sits inside the motor housing. I suppose the easiest thing would be to buy the armeture complete, if you have that part that is.

Anyway I will keep trying to put the picture up so you see the part.


----------



## n0legs (17 Oct 2013)

:arrow:


----------



## rafezetter (18 Oct 2013)

While Erbauer may be classed as "DIY use only" by the manufacturers, you must still expect a certain amount of usage from it, otherwise it's a licence to print money isn't it? The OP didn't actually say how much he'd used it, but I've had instances of tools lasting only a number of hours usage before developing faults. Now all things are relative but even the cheapest car manufactured today (in the western world anyway) MUST be able to complete a certain mileage.

This law is designed to combat the "built in obsolescence" (lol took 4 tries to spell that!) that so many companies seem to push on consumers.

And yes I am a bit of a poster boy for it as I think it's important things like this are upheld.


----------



## Shrubby (18 Oct 2013)

There is a spares agent for all the cheap shop branded powertools 
servotool.eu
you might find something for your saw
Matt


----------



## n0legs (20 Oct 2013)

:?:


----------



## paulpowell (21 Oct 2013)

Well I cant beleive my luck    . The motor looks the same, and Im sure the numbers match.

n0legs you are the man!!!

If you pm me and let me know how much you want for the armature or the motor complete, depends on how you would like to sell them. That would be fantastic.

Big thanks once again.


----------



## JBenny (7 Feb 2018)

Hi all i'm new here and found this thread on a google serch. I've got a similar problem with my Erbauer EBS2504SE table saw. no drive to the blade.
I've stripped down the gearbox and the larger of the 2 cogs has worn down, not checked the smaller one on the motor yet, but i'm assuming it will also be worn. 
I don't suppose anybody would have any spares for this as it seems a shame to throw away the entire table saw as its been a great bit of kit for the price. It's now about 9 years old and I've used it a fair bit for DIY and small projects. Cuts well and has a fair sized motor only gripe would be the fence is a little inaccurate at times but what do you expect for the money. 
If i can get a cog i might add a grease nipple to the gearbox so i can add some fresh grease from time to time as this would have prevented the wear to the cogs but with all modern equipment they are sealed for life (all be it a short life)!

Well hears hoping someone will be able to help?


----------

